# ? german shepherd puppy ?? Height??



## weld (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm concerned about my puppys height. I've seen charts for GSD pups weights at given months, but nothing on height. Can anyone who has these tell me what the hieght of the whithers is at certain months. Prefertably around the 5-7 month range. Thanks


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

weld said:


> I'm concerned about my puppys height. I've seen charts for GSD pups weights at given months, but nothing on height. Can anyone who has these tell me what the hieght of the whithers is at certain months. Prefertably around the 5-7 month range. Thanks


From what I understand, it varies on lines, the height of the parents/grandparents, and if your pup had a pediatric spay/neuter.
I can't remember how tall Auz was at 5 months, but at maturity he hit 26 inches at the withers.
Google is acting stupid (keeps redirecting me to a bunch of crap I didn't search for), but if you search for "GSD height chart", you might find what you're looking for.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Size charts are a generalization on the breed, but different lines grow at different rates to different heights.


----------



## weld (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what type of gsd he is. Hes black w/ tan on chest and bottom of his legs. he also has a little tan behind his ears. He is 6 mo and 21" at withers. Does that sounf a little small? He just seems like hes not growing very much anymore. Thanks to the two previous responses.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like a blanket back. Perhaps German working, maybe czech. 

I wish I could remember how tall Frag is right now. 

Honestly though, if Lazy's Auz hit 26in at maturity (2 or 3 years) then 21in at 6 months doesn't sound bad at all. Like stated, different lines grow at different rates, and it's hard to tell what lines your dog has if you didn't get him from a breeder. How much does he weigh? I know I can tell a lot more by weight than height in GSDs.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

21 inches at the whithers and 6 months old sounds fine. Ideally, for a male, the height should be around 24 inches at maturity, so I wouldn't call your dog small. The chart I have bookmarked says 57 lbs at 6 months for a male, but it's an incredibly rough estimate. Many lines aren't full grown until 3-4 years of age, and it's difficult to judge by weight. Depending on bone, overall structure, muscle, conditioning, etc. weight isn't too great an indicator.

I do remember, however, for the first 6-7 months my own German Shepherd pup was considered below average, and I was concerned as well. Then, he hit a growth spurt and now is above the average weight... however, at around 26 inches at the whithers, I believe he is still within standard, which is judged by height. He's 91 lbs, and while this actually may be considered "overweight" for a 26" German Shepherd, it's actually largely muscle and how thick he is. My neighbor's American show line pup is almost the same height and 60-70 lbs. Underweight? Not at all, just lanky and leggy and light boned.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Sounds like a blanket back. Perhaps German working, maybe czech.
> 
> I wish I could remember how tall Frag is right now.
> 
> Honestly though, if Lazy's Auz hit 26in at maturity (2 or 3 years) then 21in at 6 months doesn't sound bad at all. Like stated, different lines grow at different rates, and it's hard to tell what lines your dog has if you didn't get him from a breeder. How much does he weigh? I know I can tell a lot more by weight than height in GSDs.


21 inches at 6 months sounds pretty tall to me. Weld, is your dog neutered, and if so, when was he neutered? (Early neuters can sometimes produce taller, leaner dogs than dogs who are left intact for a year or two). If Auz would have been neutered at 8 weeks, he would probably be closer to 30 inches, since he's almost oversized and was left intact til 2 years old. (He was 88 pounds at the vet about 2 weeks ago, his early-neuter brother was 100 pounds at a year old and MUCH taller/longer legged than Auz).


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I looked at a height chart on a different forum and 21" is proving to be less than average.. Most 6 months there are 23" or 25" already. 

But, like said, it does depend on the lines, neuter, and the fact that a lot of GSD are being bred bigger than average.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The charts say that because people are breeding giant GSD's. 21" is perfectly normal. Males should mature at 24-26".


----------



## weld (Feb 5, 2010)

Well thank you for all the feedback, one person asked the weight, well he's under weight, probally about a good 40lbs. He has a real narrow waist tucked up high like a greyhond. His dad had that to. His dad is very tall. He also has real big ears and tail. I took him to the vet at 4 mo. old and he was 28 lbs. Ive been feeding him hollistic select giant breed lamb/ oatmeal puppy food at 23% protein. At 2-3 months i fed hi what the bag reccomended and it always seemed like he was still hungry. I've heard so many mixed stories on overfeeding and letting them grow to fast. After 4 mo. i pretty much now feed him as much as he wants to eat. He eats about over 5 cups a food a day, and the bag reccomends feeding him about 3 cups. So I'm confused on that part also. If you look at eubanuba bag it says feed him about 6 cups. So Im pretty lost on the amount to feed him.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

We've been feeding our GSD 6 cups of Solid Gold since we got him. We just recently switched his food and cup him back a cup at 8 months. He's growing normally and he is pure muscle.


----------

